# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Cheep bow

## daz

I am looking at a few cheep compound bows just after goats realy, I have been looking at a few on Ali express, would they be any good and will I have any trouble importing it into the country? Cheers

----------


## chris-b

Don't go too cheap, it will either be inaccurate, noisy, gutless or dangerous..... but most probably all of those mixed into one beautful peice of crap.

Stick with a good brand new or 2nd hand and you won't go too wrong. For the sake of a few $ get something that will shoot straight and kill clean, goats, pigs or deer die the same but you want it fast and clean. A good bow will help and you wont regret it.

----------


## MDub

The Bear bows are pretty good value, I got a Bear Attitude about 2 years ago for around $600 and it has been really good. There may be better options though, I chose this bow since it was one of the only ones that could accommodate my 31" draw length.

----------


## Blue Arrow

What do you consider cheap?

----------


## daz

Was looking to spend $400 tops, somthing like this Online Shop 2015 neues design Bogenschießen versorgung jagdlichen schießen Verbindung pfeil und bogen set aluminiumlegierung riser cnc-legierung nocken SLD- hwxlt|Aliexpress Mobile

----------


## chris-b

yeah 400 might be a bit too cheap.... 600-700 is a safe bet. Look for 2nd hand and you'll get a better bow. Archerydirect has few good 2nd hand ones, and they'll make sure its good to shoot and won't blow up in your face  :Wink:

----------


## Blue Arrow

I agree with Chris, second hand might be the way to go. That way you might be able to get a better bow:
If I had only $400 I'd get this: PSE dream season DNA 2013 60lb | Trade Me
You'd still need arrows, a sight and quiver.

I use a PSE Vision cost about $550 with accessories from advanced archery about 18mths ago.

----------


## Boaraxa

Hi a mate of myn has a really nice bear & a stack of accessories bloke has spent a lifetime bow hunting but health age is stopping him now so he,s looking to start selling his stuff , I think the bow is 65lb & asking around $550.
Have you worked out what your draw length is ?

----------


## chris-b

> Hi a mate of myn has a really nice bear & a stack of accessories bloke has spent a lifetime bow hunting but health age is stopping him now so he,s looking to start selling his stuff , I think the bow is 65lb & asking around $550.
> Have you worked out what your draw length is ?


Bargain... grab it!

----------


## keneff

Funny - I just now logged on to put my bow up for sale - might interest you . It's a Browning Mirage recurve compound, 70 lbs, in camo. I shattered a wrist and buggered both shoulders in a bad fall awhile back and simply can't draw it any more. I've taken goats and a couple of pigs with it. Got 5 Easton arrows, 4 of them straight, bow quiver, a stick of string wax, some broadheads and a three-finger glove, a bowsquare. I forget the name of the sight but it has a built-in level, 3 pins and a peep. It's in good nick but hasn't been used for awhile so would probably benefit from a new string. My draw length was 29". PM me if interested and I'll sort out a photo for you.  I'm only looking for a coupla hundred for it for Xmas drinks.

----------

